# Pages : exposants



## Palmy (15 Août 2010)

Bonjour,
Cette question va peut être vous paraître bête mais je ne trouve pas de touche ou de fonction pour écrire les exposants dans Pages. 

Pouvez vous m'aider ?

Merci

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
iPad WiFi + 3G 16 Go.


----------

